# LTX 1046VT..... no PTO, no ignition



## Slogun (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi all! 

I removed the deck and changed the blades on my Cub garden tractor and it all went fairly smooth until re-attaching the deck, I had a heck of a time getting the metal ‘ belt guard’ back on. It seems it was sprung when they assembled the tractor, I noticed it sprung outward when I removed the bolts. Then when re-installing it, the holes were not even close. I eventually gave up and decided to not put it back on as it seemed it didn’t have much of a purpose. That may have been a big mistake. Once I got the deck back on I took it out for a test. The tractor started fine and cut grass for about twenty feet. I then lost the PTO and it quit cutting. I hopped off to investigate and the tractor then lost ignition when I tried to start it again.
I looked closer and that area of the ‘ belt guard’ I left off and it may have had another purpose…to prevent the clutch housing from spinning. However, the wiring harness leading to the clutch wasn’t tore or damaged. I have not checked the harness electrically yet, that will be today’s project.
Am I off base here?

Could there be something else causing it to lose PTO and ignition? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Slogun,

That "belt guard" you left off is called a "belt keeper rod". It keeps the belt from jumping off the clutch pulley. You don't mention in your post, but did the belt jump off shortly after you started mowing.

To reinstate the belt keeper rod put a bolt in one end of it, and have a buddy pull/push on it till you can get the other bolt in place. 

It sounds like you may have disrupted one of the safety switch circuits? Check it out.


----------



## Slogun (Dec 31, 2009)

The belt stayed on fine sixbales. I will put the belt keeper rod back on. However, what keeps the top of the clutch from spinning? It has a wire cable plugged into it. You would think they would want this part rigid and free from spinning.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The top of the clutch is fastened rigidly to the engine in some manner, otherwise the wires would be broken off. The attachment is out of your view somewhere.


----------

